

ShowHN: FileFly is social file sharing for Facebook - peteforde
https://www.catchfilefly.com/

======
simonsarris
This looks great.

I think the tagline used in your title is confusing though. My first reaction
was "But Facebook is social sharing for Facebook!"

After clicking I see that it is about _file_ sharing, which I think is fairly
essential for the title to be clear.

~~~
peteforde
Thanks for catching this! You were absolutely right.

------
peteforde
I didn't work on this project personally, but others at Unspace did and I'm
quite proud.

